# Jack3d being taken off the UK market?



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

I just contacted my local supplement store to see if they have Jack3d in stock. He replyed that its been taken off the UK market due to a strong ingredients that it contained along with Scivation Quake being also taken off. Is this true? And is there any place i can get hold of this stuff for a nice price?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol:Nooo:lol:


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

on ebay there are plenty of jack3d...same in the shops..


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

plenty of online stores have it still on sale!


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

bry1990 said:


> plenty of online stores have it still on sale!


Do you know a good site they stock it with good P&P prices? Cheers


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.gymnutrition.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=usp01


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

K1eran said:


> Do you know a good site they stock it with good P&P prices? Cheers


i buy most of my stuff from Predator nutrition or Bodybuildingwarehouse, Predator does free delivery with orders over 50 quid i think? so mayb worth stocking up supps in a one-er! ?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have a look on monster supplements mate, they have loads in stock.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

im pretty sure Jack3D isnt the strongest pre-workout supp, so doubt it will be forced off the shelfs. Boditronics Red Mist contained 300mg caffeine per scoop! Now thats strong!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Not surprise if pre-workouts get banned really, caffeine is probably the more wholesome ingredient in it anyway


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

Ninja said:


> on ebay there are plenty of jack3d...same in the shops..


 I thought this with Stacker 1 and then bang gone from ebay and everywhere else


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> im pretty sure Jack3D isnt the strongest pre-workout supp, so doubt it will be forced off the shelfs. Boditronics Red Mist contained 300mg caffeine per scoop! Now thats strong!


That stuff is strong mate. I love it.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> im pretty sure Jack3D isnt the strongest pre-workout supp, so doubt it will be forced off the shelfs. Boditronics Red Mist contained 300mg caffeine per scoop! Now thats strong!


Jack3d has an amphetamine in it (or an ingredient that acts in the same way as one, i cant remember) that's why it's banned from comps.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

my mate had to have a shot of adrenaline after taking jack3d! proper messed him up and he had to call an emergency doc out.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> im pretty sure Jack3D isnt the strongest pre-workout supp, so doubt it will be forced off the shelfs. Boditronics Red Mist contained 300mg caffeine per scoop! Now thats strong!


Its not the caffeine thats the problem, its the 1,3 Dimeth probably.

Having said that I havent heard anything about it being banned. Several other pre wo's have it in.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Im not a big fan of jack3d, used half a tub and I swear I was gettin comedowns


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

I have just had an email from BBW advising I can get 2 tubs for £19.99 each up until Wednesday.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> im pretty sure Jack3D isnt the strongest pre-workout supp, so doubt it will be forced off the shelfs. Boditronics Red Mist contained 300mg caffeine per scoop! Now thats strong!


Red Mist gave me horrible crashes :death:



jolly-olly said:


> I have just had an email from BBW advising I can get 2 tubs for £19.99 each up until Wednesday.


I ordered some yesterday and found loads of places selling it


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

you lot are nothing but a bunch of Jack3d junkies


----------



## wonderstar (Aug 2, 2010)

i got some last week no problem.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Red Mist gave me horrible crashes :death:
> 
> What do you mean mate?


----------



## wonderstar (Aug 2, 2010)

guessing like i got from ampedRx. big surge of energy then a big crash afterwards. leaving you feeling worse than you were beforehand.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Simon01 said:


> Felt wired when on it but an hour or so after my session then I ended up feeling like sh1t for hours after and unable to eat properly etc.
> 
> I gave it away in the end and my mate then passed it on himself after that :laugh:


----------



## wonderstar (Aug 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> thats exactly how i felt on ampedRx. yet to use the jack3d so hopefully it wont be the same for me.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't take any of these Pre workout stims, they really fcuk me up... almost like taking a pill that never kicks in


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I can't take any of these Pre workout stims, they really fcuk me up... almost like taking a pill that never kicks in


I'm not a fan of the strongest ones except for an early morning cardio session that I can't be bothered for lol. Reflex's performance matrix is a good one for low stimulant content - only 100mg caffeine per scoop, or they do a non-stim one as well.


----------



## moe273 (Apr 13, 2010)

HJL said:


> my mate had to have a shot of adrenaline after taking jack3d! proper messed him up and he had to call an emergency doc out.


when i took jack3d i didn't feel anything  same with DY NOX


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

best not be! Ive got 3 scoops left lol. tha means one more serving for me. Ill be clucking like a crackhead without it.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

moe273 said:


> when i took jack3d i didn't feel anything  same with DY NOX


Try Red mist mate.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

K1eran said:


> Do you know a good site they stock it with good P&P prices? Cheers


The sponsors all tends to get good reviews 



bry1990 said:


> i buy most of my stuff from Predator nutrition or *Bodybuildingwarehouse*, Predator does free delivery with orders over 50 quid i think? so mayb worth stocking up supps in a one-er! ?


Thanks for your support and glad we could be of service!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

jolly-olly said:


> I have just had an email from BBW advising I can get 2 tubs for £19.99 each up until Wednesday.


We've extended this till Monday - really popular product and a nice kick before a heavy leg sessions! The pump's probably better on Levrone / SP250 imo...but energy wise, Jack3d is pretty good


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> We've extended this till Monday - really popular product and a nice kick before a heavy leg sessions! The pump's probably better on Levrone / SP250 imo...but energy wise, Jack3d is pretty good


Bit skint at the moment but I have been using BBW for your massive tubs of whey protein for the last few months. Great value for money in my opinion.


----------



## Spratty (Jul 21, 2010)

Jacked is just a tub of over priced stims you cud buy the same ingredients in bulk and still get it cheaper. Just sayin


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes my local shop still has it in stock but yes it's getting banned , local shop charges 24 quid


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

The day i need products like this to go training, is the day i will give up training.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

jolly-olly said:


> Bit skint at the moment but I have been using BBW for your massive tubs of whey protein for the last few months. Great value for money in my opinion.


Thanks Olly! Glad you're liking it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone actually got in touch with USP Labs about Jacked being banned and got a reply, or is this just hype?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I know they had to reformulate it but I don't think it has been pulled just yet.

You can still get the old formula from certain online stores.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> anyone actually got in touch with USP Labs about Jacked being banned and got a reply, or is this just hype?


I believe the latter.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think it's being banned just yet. To be honest, there are a ton of other products out there with ingredient profiles that are nearly identical anyway. From personal knowledge, there are some which use greater dosages of the same active ingredients (e.g. BPI 1MR).

I think the rumours probably started because there's been some talk of Geranium Oil getting banned as it's a strong stim - no idea where that came from though. Tbh, wouldn't worry for now.


----------

